# Tallokas Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

2,3,4,5,6,7,10,11,16,17,20,21,22,24,27,28,31,33,34,40,41,44,46,47,50,51,53,55

28 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,3,4,5,7,9,10,14,16,20,24,25,27,30,31,32,37,41,42,45,46,47,48,50,52,53,57,60,61,64,65,66,69

33 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#20 Coast O/H Valarie Marks
2nd-#17 Peety O/H Jennifer Broome
3rd-#18 Bootie O/H Jeff Talley
4th-#7 Draft O/H Darrell Frisbie
RJ-#8 Texas O/H Kevin Hill
JAMS-4,6,9,13,21

CONGRATS TO ALL!!


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 1st-#20 Coast O/H Valarie Marks
> 2nd-#17 Peety O/H Jennifer Broome
> ...


Congrats to Coast and Valarie. That makes 31 derby points!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to Jennifer and Peety! 5 pts in first 2 trials!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

byounglove said:


> Congrats to Jennifer and Peety! 5 pts in first 2 trials!


I second that Congrats!!! 

Well done, Jennifer!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Anyone have the open rotation... cuz there was sandbagging today and the 1st 10 dogs did not run in order.

Barb


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ten said:


> Anyone have the open rotation... *cuz there was sandbagging today *and the 1st 10 dogs did not run in order.
> 
> Barb


At a field trial? Say it ain't so, Barb!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Sometimes difficult to run in order when you start both open and am on same day and at same time. 
Open rotation 17 71 35 53


----------



## Dpage (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations Jennifer and Peety!!


----------



## Dick Jennings (Mar 19, 2007)

Jennifer and Peety, placing two weeks in row, that is wonderful!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

4,5,7,16,17,20,24,27,31,34,44,47,50,51,53

15 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,3,5,7,9,14,16,25,27,30,31,37,47,50,57,60,66

17 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

4,16,17,24,27,47,51,53

8 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

1,3,5,7,9,16,25,27,30,31,37,47,50,57,66

15 Total
*******8am start and DONT FORGET DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME...CLOCK FORWARD******


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st -#4 Maks O/H Karen Spencer
2nd-#51 Dancer O/H Yvonne Hays
3rd-#53 Ghille O/H Dennis Voigt
4th-#47 Mya O/H John Stracka
RJ -#17 Legend O/H Alex Washburn
JAM-16,27

Congrats to All!! Especially Karen first All Age finish and a Blue Ribbon!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Karen!! I am sure that Zoom (aka barn dog) is smiling today!! Really happy for you!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats Karen


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Karen and Maks!!


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

That's great congrats Karen and maks!!!
Howard


----------



## Davadar (Jul 24, 2006)

Karen, that is wonderful.
Congratulations to you and of course 
Maks.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone have Q results?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Q going to the 3rd series in the morning.


----------



## Lee W (Jul 19, 2004)

Karen way to go and great job Dennis and ghile


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

CONGRATS Darrell and Draft on the Derby 4th !!! And all other placements !!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Karen, we've had the pleasure of watching you and Maks compete since Derby; and now you've WON the Amateur! Big Congratulations!

Rita and Frank


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations also to Dennis Voight and AFTCH Seaside Marsh Ghillie on the Amateur 3rd! Ghillie earned his Amateur Win at the Snowbird trial last Spring. Keep up the wonderful work!

rita


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st -#4 Maks O/H Karen Spencer
> 2nd-#51 Dancer O/H Yvonne Hays
> ...



A huge congratulations to Karen, Maks and Kevin!


----------



## northstorm (Aug 18, 2008)

I too would like to add my congratulations to Karen and Maks. keep up the good work.


----------



## Greg Anderson (Aug 14, 2012)

Big Congratulations to Roger Weller on the Open win with new FC Crow Rivers Lucky! Also qualifies Lucky for the Natl.

well done Steve.

Greg


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Q Results???


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

mally said:


> Big Congratulations to Roger Weller on the Open win with new FC Crow Rivers Lucky! Also qualifies Lucky for the Natl.
> 
> well done Steve.
> 
> Greg


Yes!!! Big congrats on the win and FC Lucky!


----------

